

Mark Zuckerberg, let me pay for Facebook - neilpeel
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/opinion/zeynep-tufekci-mark-zuckerberg-let-me-pay-for-facebook.html?smid=tw-share&_r=2&referrer

======
neilpeel
Fascinating op-ed in the New York Times regarding how Facebook makes money off
us and our data.

They currently make one cent for every hour each of us spends on there.

I would certainly be happy to pay Facebook 20 cents a month in order for my
data and privacy to remain intact, and to be a customer rather than a product.

The problem with Facebook and other such sites, is that we believe they are
free, when actually we are paying for them with things that are often more
valuable than money itself.

------
litver
Quote: "ad-based financing means that the companies have an interest in
manipulating our attention on behalf of advertisers, instead of letting us
connect as we wish." \- and right after that there's an ad, for me it has a
taste of hypocrisy. Why does nyt let the ads in, instead of letting me read as
I wish?

~~~
gonvaled
The alternative is to pay, not "read as you wish". And I think NYT has that
option (but I do not know if that is ad-free)

------
gonvaled
At those price levels (1$ per month) are not money transaction fees the
problem? Who wants to give VISA et al a big chunk of revenue?

